# Notebook Kühler/Lüfter



## Shubidu (26. März 2012)

*Notebook Kühler/Lüfter*

Ich besitze einen 17" ACER ASPIRE 7750G mit Intel i7-2630QM , AMD Radeon HD6650M, 8GB DDR3, 500GB HDD.

Dies ist mein erstes Notebook. Habs mir im Juni 2011 gekauft bevor ich zur Bundeswehr ging um etwas vernünftiges zum Spielen zu haben.

Für meinen Geschmack wird das Teil aber ziemlich schnell zu warm. Wenn ich wie jetzt gerade nur Firefox geöffnet habe sagt Speedfan: 

HD0:30°
GPU: 50°
Core0: 55°
Core1: 55°
Core2: 55°
Core3: 55°

unter Last wird daraus ganz schnell mal:

GPU: 60-70°
Core0:65-75°
Core1:65-75°
Core2:65-75°
Core3:65-75°

Ich weiss ja nicht was für son Notebook normal ist, vllt bin ich vom kühlen Desktop-PC auch verwöhnt, aber mir kommt das deutlich zu warm vor. 
Daher die Frage, ob jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Notebook-Lüftern hat wo man sein Notebook raufsetzen kann und die Stromversorgung meines wissens über USB erfolgt. Oder was haltet ihr davon?


In dem Zug noch eine Frage: Wo kann ich nachlesen bzw. wie finde ich heraus inwieweit ich mein Notebook selbst aufrüsten kann?? Habe mal gelesen dass das bei manchen Notebooks geht und bei manchen eben nicht.


----------



## rossy (26. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler/Lüfter*

Hallo,
nun die Temp im Idle ist ein bisschen hoch aber noch nicht so das du dir Sorgen machen müßtest, da sie ja unter Last max. 75 Grad hat und das ist noch voll OK. Ein Notebookkühler hm da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Meine Meinung ist das es schon etwas bringt ca. 5-10 Grad. Beim Acer Aspire 7750G weiß ich sicher, daß du die Festplatten ( hast ja 2 HD Schächte ) und den RAM Aufrüsten kannst.

Gruß Rossy


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler/Lüfter*

bei 8GB ram brauchst du nichts aufrüsten, das ist mehr als genug. 
(außer du arbeitest den ganzen tag mit photoshop oder ähnlichen sachen)
die temperatur unter last ist für ein notebook spitze, da gibt es nichts zu meckern.
sind das spieletemperaturen oder prime+furmark(vga-tool)?

als kühlung kannst du so was nehmen:
Tucano ErgoGEL Notebook Füße transparent: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder so was:
CoolerMaster NotePalU2 38,1 cm Up to 17\'\': Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
(das U2 hat zwei lüfter die man frei positionieren kann)


----------



## Shubidu (27. März 2012)

Ah cool. Ne an den RAM hatte ich auch nicht gedacht, ich spiele nur mit dem Gedanken die Festplatte auszutauschen.

Also das ist ja schonmal sehr gut wenn ihr sagt dass die Temps fürn Notebook voll ok sind. Unter Last meine ich natürlich Spieletemperaturen 

Ok der zweite Link gefällt mir. Aber lohnt sich das denn oder kann man das getrost sein lassen?


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler/Lüfter*

der lohnt sich richtig, bringt in der regel 5-8°C weniger.
durch das freie versetzen der lüfter kann man dir genau dort hin blasen lassen wo der laptop auch die luft ansaugt.
meistens direkt bei der cpu, wenn er die luft nur von vorne ansaugt (selten) bringts fast nichts.
beim ram ist auch in den meisten fällen eine lüftungsöffnung.


----------

